
Developers Security Report - Yuval_Halevi
http://whitesourc.com/developers-security-report
======
MBCook
Reusing the same colors on different charts to refer to different groups of
people was confusing.

~~~
sieabahlpark
95% of teams agree, but you don't know which 95%

------
dlacreme
What's the meaning of this? 'Security' means nothing. I expect the lead
developer to pick the right framework and to make sure our stack is always up
to date. But I also expect the developer to avoid any SQL injection while
performing SQL queries. Meanwhile, the devops team needs to set a safe
environment.

~~~
616c
One of the best and laconic HN replies I've seen in a while. I do security
engineering as part of work and I retort with "anyone who justs says they do
security or this is a security thing" is doomed to failure or someone worth
avoiding.

